# Deshedding Combs



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Most poodle owners would not have experience with this question unless you owned another breed. I would love to hear a groomer’s thoughts. 

This is recommended by the Pyrenees ppl. They said this does not damage the coat like Furminators. What I currently use:









I would like to know if anyone has experience with the following: 
1. King Komb- recommended by my groomer but the reviews on Amazon is lukewarm. Groomer swears the rubber side is magic. 
2. Furminator- my dogs hate this bc it is too harsh. This seems similar to SleekEZ type teeth. Don’t know much about the alternatives. These probably work better for short coat dogs like labs or GSD. 
I thought Kit’s shedding was bad until I hung with a GSD for 1 hour during class. I was sneezing a storm. It was raining dog hair. 

3. Mars Coat King rake- doesn’t seem to take much off Kit. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have to rake out Peeves' undercoat. The one you showed the picture of doesn't really look all that different from a furminator. We have two really old fashioned ones which both work fine for us and that Peeves actually enjoys getting brushed out with.

The one I like and use is similar to this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Coastal-Pet-...&qid=1525806189&sr=8-4&keywords=dog+coat+rake

The older one that BF had from his previous German Shedders has a leather handle and the rake part is sort of like a small tooth "saw" bent in a U shape. I don't see anything like it on Amazon which tells you how old it is.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> We have to rake out Peeves' undercoat. The one you showed the picture of doesn't really look all that different from a furminator. We have two really old fashioned ones which both work fine for us and that Peeves actually enjoys getting brushed out with.
> 
> The one I like and use is similar to this one.
> 
> ...




The one I have is very similar to the one in your link. From the top, it looks like a furminator but from the side you see it is a normal rake. Here is a photo









Does Peeves still shed after you are done grooming him? Kit will still shed even after a bath and rake. The only time she stopped shedding was after the groomers. It lasted a week.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I got the green Activet brush to use on Archie, but it's actually the best thing at pulling out Cleo's undercoat. It's basically a slicker with very long, curved teeth. I do have to stop and pull hair out of the brush all the time, but it removes a ton of hair. She's double-coated, so it's nice that it doesn't damage her top coat either (it actually leaves her nice and smooth and fluffy).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ha ha! Peeves shedding season lasts from roughly January first to December 15th. In other words it is unending. I just accept it as part of life with a double coated dog.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

The shedding has been driving me nuts since my last trip. Turns out my pharmacist mixed in a wrong batch of thyroid medicine! It is suppose to be 25 mcg and she gave me 125 mcg mixed in. I’ve been taking 5x the regular amt for a month. The medication looks identical except the tiny numbers and colors were slightly off. I just found out two days ago and thought it was the dog! I’ve been taking Allegra and Claritin and it doesn’t seem to work with severe cases. I have to wait until the meds stop affecting me. And I thought I had jet lag induced hormonal disruption this whole time. 

I am only mildly allergic to dogs. I have been getting hives, water eyes, sneezing nonstop. Sitting on the sofa feels like being pricked everywhere. 

It is probably hopeful thinking for Kit to not shed. I feel like Sahara shedded 1/2 as much but I think it was because she was super old. I have read that dogs blow their coat after being spayed. I’m hoping that I find some magical comb to greatly reduce the shedding. I know it can be done if I bathe every two weeks and brush her constantly.

Edit: I have a lot of dog brushes, 15 to be exact. Most of them are for Lucky. I feel like I can start a grooming business. Ironically, none of them does a splendid job with the undercoat.


Keeping a large nonshedding breed mat free in a long coat is harder than a double coated breed of the same size. However, when they blow their coat, you wish you have a nonshedding breed in a short clip. Maybe I should look into the Shynx cat.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Mars Coat King work very differently depending on how many teeth they have. You would have to experiment to see which one worked for your dog's coat.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

reraven123 said:


> Mars Coat King work very differently depending on how many teeth they have. You would have to experiment to see which one worked for your dog's coat.




It did not occur to me there was a huge range until going to their website. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

lily cd re, the shedding blade you describe can be found on horse sites. It could be used to get the winter under coat off of horses. Jeffers carries several of them. I recently purchased a Chris Christensen staggered tooth buttercomb. It is only six inches long, but is heavy which means a lot of the work comes from the weight of the comb rather than your strength. My daughter joked that if you put this comb in a sock, you would have a deadly weapon. Yeah, it does have some heft. I love the way it glides through the coat and grabs that undercoat. It is not the ideal size for a big dog, but I tend to work by dividing the dog into quarters and really getting down to the skin. Wish there was some way for you to test the comb to see if it is to your liking. Perhaps, a dog show with a CC vendor?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Charmed said:


> Perhaps, a dog show with a CC vendor?



I had done that and they recommended the T-comb pin brush. I do have this brush but it doesn’t do much. I’m looking at the Mars coat king 60 which is for horses but it is $94. Wish I could test it out.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The T-comb pin brush is wimpy compared to the stagger toothed comb. When I become Queen of the Universe, there will be a mobile truck that comes to your house, just for trying out brushes and combs. Some sites are really good about letting you return merchandise that just doesn't work for you. The trick is factoring in the cost of shipping. Let us know when you come up with a solution. I am ashamed to admit that years ago, I actually used clippers on my Kuvasz; it was just too hot for us all (dog and people) to be living in a white cloud of fuzz.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> Wish I could test it out.


With the Mars rakes more teeth does not mean it takes out more coat. I have a 6 tooth and a 20 tooth rake, the 6 tooth took a lot more hair out from my Giant Schnauzers' coats. I bought them from dog show vendors, if there is a show near you maybe they would let you test.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

reraven123 said:


> With the Mars rakes more teeth does not mean it takes out more coat. I have a 6 tooth and a 20 tooth rake, the 6 tooth took a lot more hair out from my Giant Schnauzers' coats. I bought them from dog show vendors, if there is a show near you maybe they would let you test.




The website recommends more tooth for soft and long coat. The one I had was the standard 12 and it didn’t do very much. I got mine from amazon a long time ago and returned it. I might just order different kinds from amazon and see what works.


----------

